# [Multimedia]lilypond-2.19.80-r1 error emerge (Open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenos días estimados,

llevo varios días intentando emerger 

```
[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo  USE="(guile2) -debug -emacs -profile -vim-syntax" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB
```

pero ha sido imposible debido a un error que no logro solventar

```

checking for texindex... texindex

checking for epsf.tex... not found

checking for Cyrillic characters support in TeX... not found

checking for pngtopnm... no

checking for convert... no

checking for zip... zip

checking for rsync... rsync

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating config.make

config.status: creating config.hh

WARNING: Please consider installing optional programs or files:  URW++ OTF fonts (download OTF files from 'http://git.ghostscript.com/?p=urw-core35-fonts.git;a=tree;hb=91edd6ece36e84a1c6d63a1cf63a1a6d84bd443a' and put them under '~/.local/share/fonts' etc., or use --with-urwotf-dir) extractpdfmark (Optionally using Ghostscript >= 9.20 together with Extract PDFmark can significantly reduce the disk space required for building the documentation and the final PDF files.) texi2html dblatex xelatex pdflatex epsf.tex lh CTAN package (texlive-lang-cyrillic or texlive-texmf-fonts) pngtopnm convert

ERROR: Please install required programs:  /usr/bin/fontforge >= 20110222 (installed: )

See INSTALL.txt for more information on how to build LilyPond

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/work/lilypond-2.19.80/config.log

 * ERROR: media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2589:  Called econf '--with-texgyre-dir=/usr/share/fonts/tex-gyre' '--disable-documentation' '--disable-optimising' '--disable-pipe' '--disable-debugging' '--enable-guile2' '--disable-profiling'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  681:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/work/lilypond-2.19.80'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/work/lilypond-2.19.80'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1:

 * ERROR: media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2589:  Called econf '--with-texgyre-dir=/usr/share/fonts/tex-gyre' '--disable-documentation' '--disable-optimising' '--disable-pipe' '--disable-debugging' '--enable-guile2' '--disable-profiling'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  681:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/work/lilypond-2.19.80'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/lilypond-2.19.80-r1/work/lilypond-2.19.80'

```

he echo el emerge de 

```

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/fontforge-20190317-r2::gentoo  USE="X cairo gif gtk jpeg png python readline svg tiff unicode -test -truetype-debugger" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5 -python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 -python3_7" 0 KiB

```

tal como se indica en parte del error, pero aun así persiste el error al hacer emerge de lilipond

Agradecido de antemano pido su valioso conocimiento para lograr alguna solución.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/681630

----------

